# Sitka Blacktail Deer Mount



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, I was able to pick up my Sitka Blacktail Deer mount yesterday. I shot this on Kodiak Island, Alaska, last October.

I'm pretty happy with it. It has chocolate antlers and it's rack is more like a Whitetail than a Blacktail. I really like the the double throat-patch.

Here's a pic while on the wall at the taxidermist.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

That looks really well done from the pic. Double Throat patch is way cool. Congrats on him.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Great mount!
Great hunt.
And no bear bites on either of you.........


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

That's a beautiful deer...an mount!


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Very well done!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice words. The black toupee really adds to it. Like I said before I'm very happy with it.

Thanx again!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome buck and mount! He'll look great on your wall with all the other mounts.


----------



## Splitter (Sep 21, 2014)

Fantastic deer, congrats!


----------



## Aukebay123 (Sep 9, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Well, I was able to pick up my Sitka Blacktail Deer mount yesterday. I shot this on Kodiak Island, Alaska, last October.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it. It has chocolate antlers and it's rack is more like a Whitetail than a Blacktail. I really like the the double throat-patch.
> 
> ...


Hands down the the most awesome looking species of deer in North America.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Aukebay123 said:


> Hands down the the most awesome looking species of deer in North America.


I completely agree!

This hunt has been on my bucket list for over 20 years. It was a very physical hunt. I'm glad I finally got to experience this hunt before I got too old.


----------

